# Lebron Triple Double



## chitownbulls (Jul 11, 2003)

It may be a bit too early to ask this question, but I will ask it before his first NBA game. Lebron James is getting a lot of hype, and that he might play the point, I have one question to ask. He would be the first since the Big O do to it. Will Lebron James ever average a Triple Double for an entire season in his pro career? He seems like the perfect candidate to do it. Is it possible?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*NO!!!* :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Aren't you the same kid that asked would he average more than 15/5/5? Pathetic.:sigh:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chitownbulls</b>!
> It may be a bit too early to ask this question, but I will ask it before his first NBA game. Lebron James is getting a lot of hype, and that he might play the point, I have one question to ask. He would be the first since the Big O do to it. Will Lebron James ever average a Triple Double for an entire season in his pro career? He seems like the perfect candidate to do it. Is it possible?


HELL, NO!!!!!!


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

I agree that he is the perfect candidate, but its not going to happen. It will likely never be done again.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Maybe if Boozer was swapped for Nowitzki. More boards and dimes for Lebron, maybe.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Maybe if Boozer was swapped for Nowitzki. More boards and dimes for Lebron, maybe.


Add in Big Z to that...then you have a deal.


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tidho</b>!
> I agree that he is the perfect candidate, but its not going to happen. It will likely never be done again.


I said this because the game has changed...

No one in the NBA averaged 10 assists a game last year. Its pretty unlikely that he'll get there either.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Are you saying that nobody is gonna average 10 assists a game anymore?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

That's how I took it, it's not impossible to avg. 10 assists/game. Gary Payton is the perfect candidate for next year in my opinion though.


----------



## bballvideo (Jun 18, 2003)

LeBron and Garnet are the best candidates.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Lebron won't average near a Triple Double.

KG is the only player that can do it, in today's game.


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Are you saying that nobody is gonna average 10 assists a game anymore?


Its not impossible, but its less likely than in the past. Unless we see some average scoring creaping into the 110-115 per game it doesn't seem likely. If scoring doesn't increase, then however does it will likely be a classic pass first point guard.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Lebron won't average near a Triple Double.
> 
> KG is the only player that can do it, in today's game.


His assist numbers will go up this year as well, with all the added help and since Cassell is a shoot first PG


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

There is no way Lebron can average a triple double. Oscar aeraged a triple double back in the day. The game is totally didfferent now. To get a single TD (triple Double) today is a major acheivment for any player. But it is extremly difficult to do that. I wouldnt be suprised if he gets a TD or 2. But not right in the begining of the seson. ID say somwehre around allstar break when he will be a bit more adjusted to the NBA game. Jay williams had a triple double his rookie year so why cant lebron. But there is a 99.99999% chance that Lebron wont average a triple double for a season ever. Unless 20 ppg, 10 assist per game and 10 turnovers. j/k  

And besides i think KG may be able to average a TD this season or at least come close now that he has some major weapons on offense.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

yes he will pretty soon


----------



## BigBadJack (Jun 24, 2003)

No one in today's game plays a game that could average a triple-double. What Oscar did was amazing. Lebron is as likely as anyone else who is in the league. Garnett could never get ten assists a game. He only had six games last season with more than ten, and he never topped 12. That is still incredible and the most likely candidate now. The tallest guy who averaged ten assists a game for a season has to be Magic. Magic was only a rebound or two away from averaging the TD a couple seasons. Lebron has the potential because of his Magic-like passing ability plus his athleticism to get more rebounds. If the Cavs can make shots and score, Lebron has as much potential to do so than anyone in the game right now. I wouldn't count on it, but it is definitely possible.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

LeBron and KG seem like the most likely to do it, if it was ever to happen again. However, I don't think KG could average 10+apg. I also don't think LeBron could average 10rpg over an entire season.


----------

